
Repeat – A tool to automate yourself from daily mundane typings and clicks - pplonski86
https://github.com/repeats/Repeat
======
externalreality
While I support something like this, I can't shake the feeling that everything
that can be done here can already be done using the features of my desktop or
editor (which is Emacs for programming and MS Word other stuff).

------
xnyan
Looks cool, but what advantages would you say it has over platform specific
automation applications such as AppleScript on mac and AutoHotkey on windows?

